# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  قیمت منسفانه طراحی وب سایت

## phpeproject.ir

سلام دوستان به نظر شما این قیمتها برای طراحی
php,mvc,framwork,jquery,ajax,css3,html
مناسبه خواهشا منصفانه دو ستان

----------


## barnamenevisaz

سلام دوست عزیز
از 7 میلیون شروع تا 70 میلیون تومان

با پشتیبانی کامل و گارانتی 5 ساله از شرکت

البته برای شما دوست عزیز تخفیف هم می دهم

8% off

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> سلام دوست عزیز
> از 7 میلیون شروع تا 70 میلیون تومان
> 
> با پشتیبانی کامل و گارانتی 5 ساله از شرکت
> 
> البته برای شما دوست عزیز تخفیف هم می دهم
> 
> 8% off


نظرتون رو در مورد قیمتهای سایت بالا بگید لطفا

----------


## yasharhi

> سلام دوستان به نظر شما این قیمتها برای طراحی
> php,mvc,framwork,jquery,ajax,css3,html
> مناسبه خواهشا منصفانه دو ستان


 تمام امکانات بالا در جوملا بصورت رایگان وجود داره

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> تمام امکانات بالا در جوملا بصورت رایگان وجود داره


طراحی سایت با سیستم مدیریت محتوا نیست
همه کدها نوشته میشه و به صورت اماده نیست

----------


## meisam3322

سایت معرفی شده خیلی سنگین بود و دیر لود شد. 

قیمت های شما خیلی پایینه ، تهران هستید ؟ اگه آره که خیلی خیلی پایینه . یه نکته دیگه شما در بخش فروشگاه آنلاین ، قیمت گذاشتین 500000 تومان. نمیدونم روی چه حساب کتابی این کارو کردین. فروشگاه اینترنتی از 2 میلیون به بالاست. (فروشگاه اینترنتی !!!!!!!!! منبع کسب درآمد.) فقط شما برای فروشگاه چه آیتم هایی رو در نظر گرفتید ؟؟؟ 

بحث قالب سایت ، 50000 تومان ؟؟؟؟!!!! وب سایت هرچی هست ظاهر و گرافیک اونه . شما بخش اصلی رو خیلی کم در نظر گرفتین. البته design داریم تا design .

من بودم آمار بازدید وب سایت رو به صورت رایگان ارائه میکردم تا یه منتی روی مشتری باشه

در کل قیمت های شما خیلی پایینه ، اگر و تنها اگر CMS نباشه ، در غیر اینصورت خیلی هم زیاد دارید میگیرید.





> تمام امکانات بالا در جوملا بصورت رایگان وجود داره


چقدر مدیریت محتوا آخه !!!!!!! نمیدونم واقعا با مدیریت محتوا کی کاره حرفه ای انجام میده . ( البته الان مثل ویروس داره پخش میشه و بازار حرفه ای رو خراب کرده ) 

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> سایت معرفی شده خیلی سنگین بود و دیر لود شد. 
> 
> قیمت های شما خیلی پایینه ، تهران هستید ؟ اگه آره که خیلی خیلی پایینه . یه نکته دیگه شما در بخش فروشگاه آنلاین ، قیمت گذاشتین 500000 تومان. نمیدونم روی چه حساب کتابی این کارو کردین. فروشگاه اینترنتی از 2 میلیون به بالاست. (فروشگاه اینترنتی !!!!!!!!! منبع کسب درآمد.) فقط شما برای فروشگاه چه آیتم هایی رو در نظر گرفتید ؟؟؟ 
> 
> بحث قالب سایت ، 50000 تومان ؟؟؟؟!!!! وب سایت هرچی هست ظاهر و گرافیک اونه . شما بخش اصلی رو خیلی کم در نظر گرفتین. البته design داریم تا design .
> 
> من بودم آمار بازدید وب سایت رو به صورت رایگان ارائه میکردم تا یه منتی روی مشتری باشه
> 
> در کل قیمت های شما خیلی پایینه ، اگر و تنها اگر CMS نباشه ، در غیر اینصورت خیلی هم زیاد دارید میگیرید.
> ...


واقعا ممنون دوست عزیز میشه قیمت همین امکانتی که گفته رو شما بزارید

----------


## yasharhi

> سایت معرفی شده خیلی سنگین بود و دیر لود شد. 
> 
> قیمت های شما خیلی پایینه ، تهران هستید ؟ اگه آره که خیلی خیلی پایینه . یه نکته دیگه شما در بخش فروشگاه آنلاین ، قیمت گذاشتین 500000 تومان. نمیدونم روی چه حساب کتابی این کارو کردین. فروشگاه اینترنتی از 2 میلیون به بالاست. (فروشگاه اینترنتی !!!!!!!!! منبع کسب درآمد.) فقط شما برای فروشگاه چه آیتم هایی رو در نظر گرفتید ؟؟؟ 
> 
> بحث قالب سایت ، 50000 تومان ؟؟؟؟!!!! وب سایت هرچی هست ظاهر و گرافیک اونه . شما بخش اصلی رو خیلی کم در نظر گرفتین. البته design داریم تا design .
> 
> من بودم آمار بازدید وب سایت رو به صورت رایگان ارائه میکردم تا یه منتی روی مشتری باشه
> 
> در کل قیمت های شما خیلی پایینه ، اگر و تنها اگر CMS نباشه ، در غیر اینصورت خیلی هم زیاد دارید میگیرید.
> ...


 دوست گلم  چه دلیلی وجود داره که کاربر از cms استفاده نکنه ؟! فقط یک دلیل بگید 
به عنوان مثال جوملا 
1- رایگانه 2- بیش از 7000 قالب بصورت رایگان و وارز براش وجود داره  3- بیش از 10000  امکانات ویژه براش وجود داره  4- بیش از 30 میلیون وب سایت از اون استفاده میکنند ! 5- بصورت رایگان آپدیت میشه  
6- بیش از 100 فروم جهانی برای پشتیبانیش وجود داره و هر سوال و مشکلی داشته باشید به صورت رایگان میتونید راه حلش رو پیدا کنید  7- بیش از 30 جلد کتاب آموزش براش وجود داره و به راحتی میتونید مدیریت سایت رو  یاد بگیرید  7- اگر نیاز به امکانات تخصصی داشتید تمام شرکتها با اون آشنایی دارند و میتونند براتون امکانات جدید رو ایجاد کنند  و...

و سوال اصلی : چه کسی با وجود همچین سی ام اس حرفه ای با این همه ویژگی و اون هم بصورت رایگان به سی ام اس های شرکتی یا طراحی اختصاصی  رو میاره ؟

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
من تا تو سایت تومن یا ریال بودن قیمتها را مشخص نکنید نظر نمیدم!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولاغیر!  :قهقهه:

----------


## meisam3322

قیمت ها ریال هستند

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> قیمت ها ریال هستند


 بله قیمتها به ریال هستند دوستان

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

خوب! حالا شد!  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ببینید این 1 نمونه قیمیتی هست ک بعضی از سایتها برا طراحی میدن :
http://www.radcom.ir/fa/services/tarefe
آدم کف میکنه!
حالا!
طراحی ظاهر و قالب اصلی | قیمت : 1500000 ؟؟؟ 150 تومن؟ شما برا طراحی قالب باید 1 psd بزنی! بعد psd را نشون بدی! بعد مشتری 100 تا پایین و بالاش بکنه جوری ک شاید اصن طرح اولی ک زدی نابود بشه! بعد تازه بیای اینو کدش کنی! الان خودت قضاوت کن زیر 500 تومن می ارزه بخوای همچی کاری بکنی!؟
من ب جای شما بودم آمارو رایگان میکردم! تبادل لینک را پولی!
بقیش خوب بود!
انشالله ک موفق باشید  :تشویق:

----------


## vahidth

واقعا قیمت طراحی سایت تو ایران خیلی کمه

----------


## vahidth

دوستان انصافا درامد یک مهندس کامپیوتر خیلی خیلی کمه فکر کنین قیمت نصب ویندوز سال 1385 35 هزار تومان بود اما الان شده 10  الی 15 هزار تومان  این واقعا بی انصافیه
به نظر من سایتی که طراحی میشه  نباید قیمت اون از 2-3 میلیون کم باشه

----------


## سعید کشاورز

> دوستان انصافا درامد یک مهندس کامپیوتر خیلی خیلی کمه فکر کنین قیمت نصب ویندوز سال 1385 35 هزار تومان بود اما الان شده 10  الی 15 هزار تومان  این واقعا بی انصافیه
> به نظر من سایتی که طراحی میشه  نباید قیمت اون از 2-3 میلیون کم باشه


کی همچین حرفی زده؟ ببین دوست عزیز این یادت باشه که هرچی سطح کارت بالا تر باشه پول بیشتری گیرت میاد..پس انتظار نداشته باش وقتی کار بلد نیستی پولم بهت بدن..
به نظرت مهندس کامپیوتر باید بره ویندوز نصب کنه ؟ بی انصافی این حرفی که توی ایران زده میشه و مهندس کامپیوتر رو نصاب ویندوز میبینن... :اشتباه: 
من همینجا بهت قول میدم اگه کارت رو بلد باشی رو زمین نمیمونی ..اونوقت تویی که واسه مشتری ناز میکنی و قیمت رو تعیین میکنی ..

----------


## yasharhi

> دوستان انصافا درامد یک مهندس کامپیوتر خیلی خیلی کمه فکر کنین قیمت نصب ویندوز سال 1385 35 هزار تومان بود اما الان شده 10  الی 15 هزار تومان  این واقعا بی انصافیه
> به نظر من سایتی که طراحی میشه  نباید قیمت اون از 2-3 میلیون کم باشه


 یعنی واقعا الان کسی هست که بلد نباشه ویندوز نصب کنه ؟! 

در مورد طراحی سایت هم به جرات میتونم بگم 90 درصد سایتهای ایرانی با جوملا و وردپرس و نیوک و دیتالایف و پرستاشاپ هستند و کاربران حتی 10 هزار تومن هم برای طراحی سایت هزینه نمی کنن 

به نظر من بهترین کار برای متخصصین ( نه مهندسین! بنده استاد دانشگاهم با مدرک فوق لیسانس اسم جوملا رو هم نشنیده و حتی یک وبلاگ هم نداره  ) کار بصورت فریلنسری در سایتهای خارجی هست

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

تو این تاپیک قرار بود در مورد قیمتهای موجود توی سایت علی آقا نظر بدیم!
بحث ب کجاها کشیده شده!!!

----------


## vahidth

داداش شما اشتباه گرفتی من گفتم درامد کامپیوتر کمه نگفتم که من برم ویندوز نصب کنم من ویندوز رو مثال زدم 
من اصلا نمیدونستم کار به اینجا میکشه من فقط گفتم که  درامد کسی که رشتش کامپیوتر  پایینه  داداش گلم من نمیگم کار بلد هستم  داداش فقط اینو میخوام بگم که واقعا درامد رشته  کامپیوتر خیلی کمه
همین

----------


## davood_net

حتما نگاه کنید
design-centeral.ir

----------


## yasharhi

> داداش شما اشتباه گرفتی من گفتم درامد کامپیوتر کمه نگفتم که من برم ویندوز نصب کنم من ویندوز رو مثال زدم 
> من اصلا نمیدونستم کار به اینجا میکشه من فقط گفتم که  درامد کسی که رشتش کامپیوتر  پایینه  داداش گلم من نمیگم کار بلد هستم  داداش فقط اینو میخوام بگم که واقعا درامد رشته  کامپیوتر خیلی کمه
> همین


 بله کاملا درسته تو ایران برای فناوری اطلاعات اصلا ارزشی قائل نمی شن

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

> حتما نگاه کنید
> design-centeral.ir


سلام دوست من
شما این قیمتا را از کجا و با چ استدلالی نوشتید؟!
ضمنا اقساط! ن اقصاط!!! توی سایتتون توی اسلایدر درتش کنید ک لااقل سوادتون زیر سوالت نره!

----------


## refugee

دوست عزیز ( اقصاط ) این یکی قالب : 



فکر کنم پارسال قالب تهران هستینگ بود ..  :متفکر:

----------


## phpeproject.ir

از کجا به کجا رسیدم دوستان همه اسپم شد  :گیج:

----------


## yasharhi

> از کجا به کجا رسیدم دوستان همه اسپم شد


 دوست عزیزم قیمت هر شرکت یا سایت بستگی به استراتژی های همون شرکت داره ، به طور مثال شرکت آریا نیک برای هر سایت نزدیک 40 میلیون تومن میگیره ولی مشتریهاشم نهاد رهبری ، ریاست جمهوری ، وزارت اطلاعات و وزارت نفت و ... است . برای یکسال پشتیبانیش هم 5 میلیون تومن میگیره ! بالای 1000 تا هم نمونه کار داره  :متعجب: 
http://www.aryanic.com/

یکی هم هست که تبلیغش " فقط با 45 هزار تومان صاحب سایت شوید بهمراه هاست و دامنه رایگان با یکسال پشتیبانی ! " 100 نفر هم مشتری نداره

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> دوست عزیزم قیمت هر شرکت یا سایت بستگی به استراتژی های همون شرکت داره ، به طور مثال شرکت آریا نیک برای هر سایت نزدیک 40 میلیون تومن میگیره ولی مشتریهاشم نهاد رهبری ، ریاست جمهوری ، وزارت اطلاعات و وزارت نفت و ... است . برای یکسال پشتیبانیش هم 5 میلیون تومن میگیره ! بالای 1000 تا هم نمونه کار داره 
> http://www.aryanic.com/
> 
> یکی هم هست که تبلیغش " فقط با 45 هزار تومان صاحب سایت شوید بهمراه هاست و دامنه رایگان با یکسال پشتیبانی ! " 100 نفر هم مشتری نداره


مطمعنی دوستم اینجا رو ببینید دوستان
http://www.aryanic.com/products-highcms-price.html

----------


## yasharhi

> مطمعنی دوستم اینجا رو ببینید دوستان
> http://www.aryanic.com/products-highcms-price.html


 http://www.aryanic.com/products-highportal-price.html

من خودم در نمایشگاه الکامپ سال گذشته باهاشون صحبت کردم ، بهم گفتن یک سایت سازمانی نزدیکای 40 تومن درمیاد

----------


## SlowCode

به نظرم قیمتهای phpeproject.ir خوبه، فقط بعضی قسمتهای قالب سایتت چنگی به دل نمیزنه :لبخند: 
ولی قیمتهای radcom خیلی وحشتناک بود! زیاده داداش زیاد.
این قیمتها واسه سازمان ها و ادارات خوبه(شاید کم هم باشه) ولی واسه عموم مردم سنگینه.
سایت خودتونه؟

----------


## phpeproject.ir

> به نظرم قیمتهای phpeproject.ir خوبه، فقط بعضی قسمتهای قالب سایتت چنگی به دل نمیزنه
> ولی قیمتهای radcom خیلی وحشتناک بود! زیاده داداش زیاد.
> این قیمتها واسه سازمان ها و ادارات خوبه(شاید کم هم باشه) ولی واسه عموم مردم سنگینه.
> سایت خودتونه؟


 درسته چون اونا تیمم دارن و اکثرا از تکنولوژی asp استفاده میکنن.بله
_بعضی قسمتهای قالب سایتت چنگی به دل نمیزنه_ میشه بگید کدوم قسمتها

----------


## Arash_janusV3

*یک چالش ... به راستی در بازار برنامه نویسی ایران چه اتفاقی افتاده!!!!*

----------


## maktoom

سلام



> من خودم در نمایشگاه الکامپ سال گذشته باهاشون صحبت کردم ، بهم گفتن یک سایت سازمانی نزدیکای 40 تومن درمیاد


کاملا درسته.
شرکتی که توش کار می کنم پرتال سازمانی کار می کنه. قیمت یک پرتال سازمانی در ایران که قیمتها افتضاحه همین حدوده. در خارج از ایران ارقام نجومی هستن.دلیل؟
دلیل اینه که تعداد زیر سایت ها در این پرتال تقریبا حدود 50 تایی هست. یعنی ما برای یک استان حدود 50 تا سایت میزنیم. با کلی تم و ماژول و مباحث امنیتی و کاربرانی که باید بهشون نقش و مجوز داد. میدونید چه انرژی ای میبره؟ چقدر باید هزینه نیرو کرد؟ چقدر تخصص میخواد؟ این پول در ابعاد خودش عینه همون 35 هزارتومن میمونه.
بحث پرتال سازمانی برای یک سازمان یه چیز دیگست تا یک سایت به تنهایی که خودشه و خودش.

----------

